# Druck aufsplitten in cmyk und PDF Problem?



## DocHentai (7. August 2004)

Hallo, 

ich hab mal wieder eine Frage die wohl evtl. schon mal gestellt worden ist, die ich aber nicht gefunden hab.

Also, wie bzw. kann man in Corel Draw 11 eine angelegte Datei in die 4 Farben CMYK splitten kann. 

Wozu das gut sein soll? Ich brauch das um Überlappend drucken zu können, sprich auf eine dunkle Fläche einen hellen Text. 

Beispiel: dunkelgrauer Hintergrund und ein hellroter Text. Dazu muss beim beim druck des grauen Hintergrundes erstmal der Text "weiß" ausgespart werden und beim darauffolgenden Druck kommt die rote Farbe leicht überlappend drauf! (alles um Blitzer zu vermeiden!)





Ok, damit sich das auch lohnt, meine zweite Frage! Ich habe ein Werbeblatt entworfen und es als PDF in die Druckerei gegeben. Die haben mir wie üblich einen Vorabdruck zurückgeschickt. Auf dem waren die Farben strahlend leuchtend und so wurde das Ding dann auch genehmigt. Als dann aber aus der Druckerei die 7000 gedruckten exemplare angkamen sahen die Farben schon nicht mehr so leuchtend aus 

Wir wollten das reklamieren, da ja der Vorabdruck i. O. war! Die Druckerei hat aber nur gesagt, dass das daran liegt das der Vorabdruck mit einem Laserfarbdrucker erstellt wurde und der rest eben mit druck maschinen. Und das die PDF falsch kalibriert war! Ist das so möglich? Das mit der falschen Kalibrierung? 

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand bei meinen Fragen weiter helfen? Wäre super. 

Danke und Gruß

Doc Hentai


----------



## Freundin (8. August 2004)

Hallo,

zu Frage 1 

schau mal in der Hilfe nach Überfüllung, da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.


zu Frage 2

sicher kann es sein, das das PDF im falschen Farbmodus RGB (größerer Farbraum als CMYK) oder mit einem falschen Profil abgespeichert war.  Da musst Du dir  die genauen Einstellungen von der Druckerei geben lassen.  Unsere Druckerei hätte aber vor dem Druck  das PDF geprüft und auf solche Fehler hingewiesen.
Lass Dir auch vor dem Druck ein Farb-Proof erstellen, damit Du die Farben kontrollieren kannst. Ist zwar teuer, aber sicherer. 

Gruß Freundin


----------

